# subwoofer location



## RCharles (May 14, 2009)

Hello

Still working out my room details for the new home theater system. A basic problem is lack of wall space.

The Velodyne subwoofer owner's guide strongly suggests putting the subwoofer against a wall. I also need space on the same wall for a cabinet to hold all the electronics; I plan to build a custom cabinet.

To save wall space, my first thought is to include an open, bottom shelf in the cabinet for the subwoofer. I could make the cabinet extremely sturdy to avoid any resonance or vibration. The back of the cabinet would serve as the "wall".

Is this a reasonable approach?

What other problems do I need to consider?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Is the sub front ported? If so you should be ok, not ideal but OK; maybe try the sub out in that location just to see how it sounds, if it doesn't sound too good then you may want to rethink the idea.


----------



## RCharles (May 14, 2009)

Jakewash

Thanks for the help. I went to the Velodyne web site but no specific reference to front porting. But the box is solid wood on all but the front side so the answer seems to be yes, it is front ported.

Ray


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

As mentioned you should see where the sub sounds best along that wall before you build. It would be a bummer to do all that work just to find out it is a horrible spot for the sub. If you post some pics maybe you could get some more opinions.:yes:


----------



## evac31111 (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree. Find the best spot along the wall, (generally about 1/4 the width of the wall from my exp,) and as long as you don't have rear ports turning your cabinet into a second enclosure you are good to roll. I've seen lots of people run their systems with subs set into cabinets.


----------

